# Problemas TV led Noblex



## coferni1999 (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola tengo problemas con un TV LEd Noblex Modelo 32LD858HT, que es el siguiente:
Al conectar señal de RF en canal 3 o 4 se ve en blanco y negro dado que no reconoce bien la norma.
Ej la señal de RF es de un equipo de recepcion satelital, seteandola en el receptor satelital la salida en NTSC o PAL, (cualquiera de los dos) el TV en el canal 3 la toma siempre como PAL-N se blanco y negro con una banda negra de sincronismo superpuesta en la parte inferior de la pantalla unos 5 cm ante de terminar y debajo otra parte de la imagen , si la misma señal de RF la sintonizo en canal 4 la toma siempre segun informa el tv en pantalla como PAL-M se ve la imagen completa bien pero en blanco y negro.
Nunca reconoce la señal NTSC.
El resto del equipo funciona bien se ingresando video por cualquiera de sus entradas, un claro problema de norma en la recepcion de RF de cable.
No puedo probar el sintonizador digital dado que caresco de esa señal donde vivo.
Por favor hay algo que pueda probar o realizar para solucionarlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2013)

proba cambiar la norma del sinto satelital y luego apagas y encendés el tv ,con suerte toma la norma correcta


----------



## coferni1999 (Ene 6, 2014)

Ok, si eso lo probe lo mismo que restablecer valores de fabrica del tv led y nada.
De hecho como comentaba, cuando cambias de norma en el receptor satelital (ntsc o pal) el tv led siempre dice estar recibiendo pal. (aclaro que el receptor funciona bien porque lo utilizo en otro tv)
Todo parece ser una falla de fabricacion en la parte del sinto de canales de aire, porque todo el resto del tv funciona perfecto.
Saludos.


----------

